# Anyone wanna RP?



## thetribbleofqonos (Mar 4, 2016)

I don't have many plot ideas, however a theme in pretty much all of my rps I ever done is anything related to ghosts, ghost hunting, or things of that nature, but I'm up for pretty much anything, paragraph, script, you name it. I got skype if it is easier for you to rp there, or on kik.


----------



## Dazreiello (Mar 5, 2016)

Hey a ghost story girl? Woo, I would be on that if I wasn't kinda worried about how attentetive I'd be. I get distracted easy so I tend to like to forum RP as I can usually just post at my leisure while I do other things in my life. I also tend to do short stories with strangers lately just because commitment to a longer story has a higher change of not finishing XD 

Anyway, if youre up for some kind of Haunting RP My main character is a perfect supplier of such things as he is an Eldritch God fragment, inspired by HP Lovecraft.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Mar 5, 2016)

If this were the old FAF you'd get nothing but cringe asking for RP. 

But nah, I don't really RP anymore.


----------



## Orasyn (Mar 6, 2016)

I enjoy a good ghost RP; hauntings and fear and the unseen are terribly fun to play with. That feel when your character is forced to stay a night in a "haunted house" or being lost in the woods only to find a creepy house with no roads leading to it... I'd be okay with Skype RP as well, it'd be far easier (for me) to just tab onto Skype.


----------



## Dazreiello (Mar 6, 2016)

Orasyn said:


> I enjoy a good ghost RP; hauntings and fear and the unseen are terribly fun to play with. That feel when your character is forced to stay a night in a "haunted house" or being lost in the woods only to find a creepy house with no roads leading to it... I'd be okay with Skype RP as well, it'd be far easier (for me) to just tab onto Skype.


Hey if we could get a group going, or if neither of you mind having a 3+ RP either way, It could be GREAT for what I specialize in naturally. I could easily play the haunting out for you guys (as well as some other characters to come across) and set up both the world and the events for you two to encounter. 

I dont have a fleshed out profile for my main persona around yet but basically I a being of pure madness and angst, sustained by the collective subconsciousness of all infinity. Basically, when Im not making my persona weak for fair RP purposes, he's a reality distorter with an obsession on sentient Break downs and Persevere. His true being is questionably real.


----------



## Orasyn (Mar 6, 2016)

Dazreiello said:


> Hey if we could get a group going, or if neither of you mind having a 3+ RP either way, It could be GREAT for what I specialize in naturally.


(Edited for convenience, nothing replace, only removed.)

I have no issues with participating in a 3-way (so lewd!); I'm continuing to with my request that this be done on Skype, as that will always be available to me. I cannot easily access the forums from my phone, for instance. 



Dazreiello said:


> ... Making my persona weak for fair RP purposes...


(Edited for convenience, nothing replace, only removed.)

Regarding this, my character is a Nekogami, a cat-god. As such I often have to "power him down" so as to make RP fair. Often he's completely powerless, and those tend to be the most interesting and fun RPs. I will try to "match your power", so as to be fair: the stronger your character, the weaker mine is. In most cases my character isn't even visually Orasyn, he's often playing a different species under a different name. In the case of a 3-way (so lewd!) I will probably play two characters and you get to figure out which is Orasyn; allowing for an even more interesting RP.

With all that being said, I have no problems with character death in RP; partially because my character cannot truly die, and because character death makes for a deeper RP experience.


----------



## Dazreiello (Mar 6, 2016)

Orasyn said:


> I have no issues with participating in a 3-way (so lewd!); I'm continuing to with my request that this be done on Skype, as that will always be available to me. I cannot easily access the forums from my phone, for instance.


Alrighty, the only reason I personally am hesitant for Skype RPs, more particularly with people I dont know much, is that I tend to get wrapped up in alot of my own personal business alot and sometimes become reclusive. This mixed with having a VERY faint memory at random times, I get a little worried about trying to keep up with everyone in an IM paced RP as well as the fact that I may just want my solitude with some of my closer friends some days and nothing really stopped them from messaging me on Skype and I always feel obligated to respond cuz I hate ignoring people. DX


----------



## Orasyn (Mar 6, 2016)

Dazreiello said:


> Alrighty, the only reason I personally am hesitant for Skype RPs, more particularly with people I dont know much, is that I tend to get wrapped up in alot of my own personal business alot and sometimes become reclusive. This mixed with having a VERY faint memory at random times, I get a little worried about trying to keep up with everyone in an IM paced RP as well as the fact that I may just want my solitude with some of my closer friends some days and nothing really stopped them from messaging me on Skype and I always feel obligated to respond cuz I hate ignoring people. DX



With people I don't know very well I tend to let them do the talking to me, I'll rarely start a conversation first. I don't think you'll have to worry about me bothering you, aside from making a post to the RP, on Skype. I cannot speak for the other, however.


----------



## Dazreiello (Mar 6, 2016)

Orasyn said:


> With people I don't know very well I tend to let them do the talking to me, I'll rarely start a conversation first. I don't think you'll have to worry about me bothering you, aside from making a post to the RP, on Skype. I cannot speak for the other, however.


Ah Alrighty, I know how that is, I hardly ever start conversations with others as well without a push or reason to do so. I'll PM it to you


----------



## thetribbleofqonos (Mar 6, 2016)

Orasyn said:


> With people I don't know very well I tend to let them do the talking to me, I'll rarely start a conversation first. I don't think you'll have to worry about me bothering you, aside from making a post to the RP, on Skype. I cannot speak for the other, however.





Dazreiello said:


> Ah Alrighty, I know how that is, I hardly ever start conversations with others as well without a push or reason to do so. I'll PM it to you


OK, I'd rp on Skype. Pm me and I'll add you guys


----------



## Charichu_the_Pandogan (Mar 7, 2016)

Hai, I'm new here. I'm looking for friends. PM me if you'd to be one


----------



## Tatsuchan18 (Mar 9, 2016)

I kinda wish someone would do an RP in the forum publicly visible. I don't really do RP's but it would be fun to see how they go down. 

I've done D&D a couple times and I enjoyed drawing the hilarious situations the characters would get into (we kept falling into spikey pits) XD


----------



## drjoshfox (Mar 11, 2016)

yeah sure if ya want, sounds fun


----------



## Yuko Aka (Mar 17, 2016)

If this thread is still active I'm so down for rp, I find it hard find people to rp with just Dm if people yeah read this and whatever


----------

